# 1983 2959 John Deere



## Ayala420 (Jun 19, 2021)

Would a 1983 2950 John Deere work well running a 4570 Hesston little baler?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JD 2950 that has a 6 cylinder engine rated at 85 pto hp should handle a Hesston 4570 baler just fine.


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

I ran my Hesston 4570 behind a MF 4608 (85 hp, 65 hp on the pto). No issues at all.


----------

